# Passat with RNS510 and Dynaudio - no sound! :(



## TUNINGBYAMG (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey fellow Dubbers,

Need some advice on what to tackle on next here with this issue, yes i've searched and tried various things others have encountered with this issue and i'm still getting nothing.

Car is a 2009 Passat Highline 2.0T 6MT

When i got the car, its famous Dynaudio amplifier was taken out and on the back seat, i tracked down the previous owner who tells me its toast and need a new one
After playing around with it a bit, i discovered some of the power leads were corroded beyond any possible contact and i addressed that issue by making sure current now can get to where it needs to go
on the main amplifier plug.
The head unit is an RNS 510 with Navigation, part #3C0 035 684A Long Coding, since i have the car, there's no sound coming out of any speakers no matter what i try

So knowing i don't have any electrical issues, i picked up a used (good known working) amplifier for the Dynaudio system from an Eos and tried it on.
Although with VAG Com i'm able to go into the amplifier under Sound system and see 2 speakers (1 open circuit, 1 short) not working, the rest have tested good and still no sound.

I have tried the long coding editor for the RNS510 it is currently set to Dynaudio system #5 on byte 1, however there is a 2nd option #7 *Dynaudio (BAS DSP)*, no idea what would be the difference between the 2.
I have tried changing the coding to any other in the list and i get Error 31 Rejected, read on other forums you can add 2x 00 at the end of the string and it should accept it, that didn't work.
Also tried putting in a non zero importer code and equipment number, still won't take it.

What am I doing wrong? I did update to the latest Vag com version just recently, believe its 16.8.

Just for fun i tried the soft reset on the head unit with the 3 key press simultaneously, sure enough i heard the speakers pop for a quick second at the first init of the radio.
How and where could i be losing my input signal from the radio when it's already set for the correct sound system? Are there any known issues with the low volt input from the radio to the amplifier?

Verified with the Ross Tech forum and they seem to say my coding should be correct for this type of system (the dynaudio factory setup)

Here is a auto-scan as well

Monday,31,October,2016,14:29:47:44955
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows XP x86
VCDS Version: 16.8.3.1
Data version: 20161010 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWWK73C49E035580 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55 56 62
6D 72 77

VIN: WVWWK73C49E035580 Mileage: 247360km-153702miles

01-Engine -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 1010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Malfunction 1010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 1010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 1010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 1010
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 AF HW: 06J 906 026 AF
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 3318 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 6ED3E17879389E325E-803A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 P HW: 3C0 614 109 P
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0011 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000785892635
Coding: 0000373
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2B55286C8AAAAB1A39-807E

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 EB HW: 3C0 907 044 EB
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 133 1010 
Revision: 00133026 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 65C19E54ACCE5D6A2F-8030

4 Faults Found:
00041 - Indirect Ventilation Flap Motor (V213) 
000 - - 
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008635690
Coding: 178C8F0340041A00470000000F000000002A5D435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 3365300C529AF3DA71-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 220508 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 HW: 5N0 959 655 
Component: J234__003 VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039BPDCXQ9C 
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 7AFBDD283570C292F2-802E

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6333FTS631951608 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6343FTS667501258 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6353ETS6MOF6UVNH 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6363ETS6DJO4UVNH 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6374CTS67GBPSVNH 

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 6384CTS6QU6QSVNH 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AE HW: 3C0 953 549 AE
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507AT 
Coding: 0000112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDFC7C7E32973A55-803A

 Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 FX HW: 3C0 920 871 FX
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007305
Shop #: WSC 00001 016 00032
VCID: 7F0D2C3C2E52E7BAC5-802A

2 Faults Found:
00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 H HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0142 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 2600P086210ADA
Coding: F9817F065206129002
Shop #: WSC 94713 999 52438
VCID: 2643D95891489672E6-8072

11 Faults Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00473 - Control Module for Elect. Park/Hand Brake (J540) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 S HW: 3C0 959 433 S
Component: IMMO 041 0383 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 94706 999 58966
VCID: 3A7B1D2875F00292B2-806E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

1 Fault Found:
02812 - Supply Voltage (Terminal 30) for Electronic Steering Column Lock 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 A HW: 5N0 035 342 A
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0062 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667029392 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2541DE542C4E9D6AEF-8070

2 Faults Found:
00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H17 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H7207062
Coding: 240500000100000200
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2149CA443866714A93-8074

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1517 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000356288620
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDFC7C7E32973A55-803A

2 Faults Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 G HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.082 0401 
Revision: 1AH02234 Serial number: 00081360131402
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3663091841E8E6F256-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 S HW: 3C0 959 433 S
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 041 0472 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13900E80D1032E521004141FF08A0F0E087C01
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A7B1D2875F00292B2-806E

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 035 456 B HW: 1Q0 035 456 B
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0013 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000004928
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55286C8AAAAB1A39-807E

3 Faults Found:
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00419 - Left Front DSP Midrange Speaker (R103) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1517 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000050588618
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 70EFFF00630C88C24C-8024

1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 A HW: 3C8 907 801 A
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-10498 0003 
Revision: 009 Serial number: 00000000075587
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 94706 999 58966
VCID: 285FD7609B5C8002D4-807C

1 Fault Found:
03182 - Clutch Position Sensor (G476) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2323457
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 346733105794F4E268-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 
Component: RNS-MID H17 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H7207062
Coding: 240500000100000200
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2149CA443866714A93-8074

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AD HW: 1K0 959 795 P
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0307 
Revision: 42004101 Serial number: 00000000465219
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 72EBF5086D00BAD2BA-8026

1 Fault Found:
01813 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 E
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0600 
Revision: 00H27001 
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 306F3F00A38CC8C20C-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C9 827 384 F
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0720

1 Fault Found:
00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AD HW: 1K0 959 794 P
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 0307 
Revision: 42004101 Serial number: 00000000476708
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73E5F00C121AB3DAB1-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 051 730 A HW: 1K8 051 730 A
Component: Telefon H01 5200 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 20389520003019
Coding: 402120
Shop #: WSC 94713 999 52438
VCID: 2541DE542C4E9D6AEF-8070

1 Fault Found:
00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:37)--------------------------
:banghead::banghead:


----------



## TUNINGBYAMG (Oct 3, 2006)

Could the many canbus errors prevent the audio signal from getting through if not cleared?
I have to do a full clear of all modules i think and retry this again.


----------



## TUNINGBYAMG (Oct 3, 2006)

*RNS is causing all this...*

Ok so here's an added level of difficulty now
Today i swapped the RNS with a RCD510, and guess what the dynaudio amp and speakers came to life, the sound quality is amazing.
The issue now is with my RNS510 unit, i was kind of suspecting it since the beginning because it just doesnt seem to work right
This is a list of what i've noticed when operating it:
- the tuner does not pick up any stations when asked to scan
-Scanning for a station manually works, i can see the station change but then stops and changing station is impossible
-Inserting an original CD, the tracks are identified but nothing plays, play button does not become pause, and the minute counter stays 0:00 always
-Plugging in an Ipod in the MDI, same thing, identifies the songs, i can select an artist but no play and timer 0:00
-The coding in Vag Com is long coding and currently set for Dynaudio system with no active speaker monitoring (since amplifier should do that if present) I cannot change any options in the coding, always getting Error 31: Request out of range.

Now question is how do i get it back to its former glory? SSD replacement? Firmware upgrade from scratch? I already tried upgrading it to 1140 NAR firmware but it doesnt want to complete.
Here are its details
Part# 3C0 035 684A
HW Version H17
SW Versioon 0380
SV SW Version C_NAR_7.1101_t1023

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

MY2009 VW Passat 2.0T with Dynaudio
I was able to resolve the no-sound at all from system issue and the non-playing mp3's by simply re-installing firmware SW 1140 on my system.
Once that was done everything worked like normal, wow, I thought I'd need a new system.

Initially thought that the amp under the drivers seat or the pre-amp in the RNS510 would be dead but when 
doing the 3-button reset on the RNS510 I could hear that the speaker membranes were moving for an instance during system restart.
Then the behavior of being able to navigate the mp3's on SD-card, CD's or files on the HDD, but not being able to play them, counter always on 0:00 made me think
that it's probably the RNS510 and it was, lucky everything working again.




TUNINGBYAMG said:


> Ok so here's an added level of difficulty now
> Today i swapped the RNS with a RCD510, and guess what the dynaudio amp and speakers came to life, the sound quality is amazing.
> The issue now is with my RNS510 unit, i was kind of suspecting it since the beginning because it just doesnt seem to work right
> This is a list of what i've noticed when operating it:
> ...


----------

